# Citeres o Cifeles



## Ronald Mc

Alguien sabe que es eso?
Esto lo oi en la cancion "Perfume De Gardenias" de la sonora santanera y me llamo la atencion la palabrita. Que es eso o que significa Citeres o Ciferes?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Supongo que te refieres a la Venus de Citeres/Citera, isla en que se decía había nacido Venus...


----------



## Moritzchen

Así es Olds.
La letra dice:
_Tu cuerpo es una copia 
de Venus de Citeres 
que envidian las mujeres 
cuando te ven pasar 
_


----------



## k-in-sc

Venus needs to start working out:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_qCIQ8UEKx...OCvOQI9wA/s1600/venus_cupid_bacchus_ceres.jpg


----------



## Oldy Nuts

k-in-sc said:


> Venus needs to start working out:
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_qCIQ8UEKx...OCvOQI9wA/s1600/venus_cupid_bacchus_ceres.jpg



Do you mean by any chance that, by today standards, the pictured ladies are somewhat overweight? After looking at some of the women around, I wouldn't be too sure...


----------



## Moritzchen

They are just Rubenesque K. Not all women, not even goddesses can even aspire to look like you. But in truth Venus appeared in the beach of Citeres coming out of a conch shell alla Botticelli.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Well, for my taste, Botticelli is much closer to my image of Venus than Rubens. Although I would say that, unfortunatelly, the average adult woman nowadays is closer to Rubens than to Botticelli. All over the world.

And we are risking being censored for going off topic...


----------



## Moritzchen

Por eso aconsejo ingerir hidratos de carbono complejos únicamente a la mañana.
(Ma sí, Oldy, tiremos la casa por la ventana!).


----------



## k-in-sc

The Botticelli one needs to work out too


----------



## Oldy Nuts

k-in-sc said:


> The Botticelli one needs to work out too



Well, at least, no silicone that I can notice in her...


----------



## Moritzchen

Pero tiene pies muy grandes, como la Marilyn Monroe esa.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Moritzchen said:


> Pero tiene pies muy grandes, como la Marilyn Monroe esa.



To be quite frank, the size of women's feet has never worried me; they are way too far down...  And I wouldn't blame any moderator who censors us in this thread, in spite of my preferences for Botticelli against Rubens, and my teenage love for Marilyn too many decades ago .


----------



## k-in-sc

Moritzchen doesn't date any women who wear more than a size 7 shoe. That's why he's single


----------



## Oldy Nuts

k-in-sc said:


> Moritzchen doesn't date any women who wear more than a size 7 shoe. That's why he's single



Well, my son manages to remain single _in spite of_ dating women regardless of their shoe size...


----------



## k-in-sc

Gets around, does he? How old is he? How tall is he?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

k-in-sc said:


> Gets around, does he? How old is he? How tall is he?



Yes, he does.

35.

1,85 m, blonde, blue eyes. What, are you trying to date him? Better take care.


----------



## k-in-sc

(Blond, not blonde)
Tall enough but too young 
And too blond


----------



## Moritzchen

k-in-sc said:


> (Blond, not blonde)
> Tall enough but too young
> And too blond


 Isn't that reverse age discrimination?!


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, not too young, where does he live?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

k-in-sc said:


> (Blond, not blonde)
> Tall enough but too young
> And too blond



Well, I'm 75 and about as tall, so I cannot be _too_ young. And I am also *blond*, although with a lot of grey hair, so I cannot be _too_ blond. Are you suggesting anything?


----------



## Moritzchen

How does Mrs. Oldy feel about all this?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Moritzchen said:


> How does Mrs. Oldy feel about all this?



She has always said: si miras y no tocas, no hay problema .


----------



## k-in-sc

"Si miras y no tocas," what fun is that?!
Anyway, Mauri and I are meeting in Vegas


----------



## Oldy Nuts

k-in-sc said:


> "Si miras y no tocas," what fun is that?!
> Anyway, Mauri and I are meeting in Vegas



Well, that's certainly a difference between sexes (should I now say "gendres/genders" or something similar?). We males enjoy looking at women, specially if they are well built; and nakedness, or the hint of it, excites us. I understand that a naked male isn't specially appealing for women, but I can be wrong -I am definitely a male.


----------



## k-in-sc

No, we don't really care too much what you look like. Good thing, too


----------



## Oldy Nuts

k-in-sc said:


> No, we don't really care too much what you look like. Good thing, too



Do you mean I can still have some hope?


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, hope ... that Mrs. Oldy doesn't find out


----------



## Oldy Nuts

She will...


----------



## Moritzchen

Well, and without trying to be disrespectul at all, how does Mrs. Oldy look like? (she also has a right to look, you know)

Nos van a dar tal patada en el que te dije, que no te digo nada!


----------



## k-in-sc

How *What* does she look like? Probably like a 70-year-old lady (or thereabouts)


----------



## Moritzchen

You're right. Still we are holding our lives in what should be our trembling hands by now.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

k-in-sc said:


> How *What* does she look like? Probably like a 70-year-old lady (or thereabouts)



No, she will be 70 only in December. And she does look like a lady...

And my hands are still not trembling, although I do have a tendency to press two keybord keys at the same time...


----------



## Moritzchen

Well, you should invite us over for a big party with humita and some of that EXCELLENT Chilean wine. 
A mí me gusta el tinto. sobre todo esa variedad exclusiva de ustedes, Carmenere?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Yes, Carmenère is an exclusive Chilean variety (reasons known to you, I suppose). And even the cheapest wine around here is perfectly drinkable. So yes, do all of you feel free to come and join us to celebrate her 70th birthday... Don't expect me to pay for your travel expenses, though...

And we are extremely lucky that no moderator has spotted this very long off topic exchange...


----------



## Moritzchen

No! LAN me lleva derechito de Los Angeles a Santiago, pero Karen va a tener que hacer un montón de combinaciones


----------



## k-in-sc

Naa, ni ahí
ATL  8:20pm SCL  7:50am +1 day	 Nonstop	9h 30m Delta 147


----------



## Moritzchen

Mine is direct. 
Ñaa-ñaa-ñañaa-ña


----------



## k-in-sc

k-in-sc said:


> ATL  8:20pm SCL  7:50am +1 day *Nonstop* 9h 30m Delta 147


----------



## xipe

Ronald Mc said:


> Alguien sabe que es eso?
> Esto lo oi en la cancion "Perfume De Gardenias" de la sonora santanera y me llamo la atencion la palabrita. Que es eso o que significa Citeres o Ciferes?


Efectivamente, se refiere a Venus Citerea; es decir una de las formas en que la diosa Venus (Afrodita para los griegos) toma cuerpo (¡Y qué cuerpo!, ha, ha). Por eso la canción dice: "Tu cuerpo es una copia de Venus de Citeres, te envidian las mujeres, cuando te ven pasar".
Como soy viejo, puedo decirte que el verdadero creador de esta canción es Daniel Santos. Si puedes, consigue su interpretación y verás que es la mejor. Saludos.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Me había olvidado de este hilo, del que ningún moderador se dio cuenta en su oportunidad. Fue divertido, y ojalá que no lo censuren ahora.


----------

